# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Video:Woolmer Death Issue

## moments

Imran Khan on Sky news(2 June 2007) Woolmer Death Issue

This Interviewed was on Live on Five Sky News on 2 June 2007 at 5 PM

[youtube]CZ_IKaxeUT0[/youtube]

----------


## manni9

nice work bro.
Indian Media sucks ittni khilaaf baatain urdain
I have heard ke koi Indian Do. tha jiss nay Woolmer ki death ko murder kaha :s

----------


## moments

Thanks Manni
yup you right...indian media always speaks against pakistan...
Thanks to Imran khan...He protect us in every way..

----------

